# credit check



## nihil (Dec 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if they perform a credit check as part of the EMT certification in California? And if so will my bad credit history prevent me from getting certified?


----------



## Emt /b/ (Dec 25, 2007)

I really couldn't imagine your credit score being a factor.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't know but that seems like a ridiculous thing to check.


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes, actually your credit score could keep you from getting a job.

As the EMS agency, the company is responsible for hiring people who not a risk to the public. I don't know you, so this isn't personal but, you're going in and out of peoples homes and businesses and you often are responsible for a persons purse, wallet and cell phones as a prehospital provider. Many company's, not just in EMS check credit history to determine what kind of risk a person might be in stealing. If a person is in way over their head and/or having judgments against them, they are more likely to steal.

My wife worked in pharmaceuticals for awhile and they did a credit check on her as well. It isn't just EMS. Companies are looking for way to find employee's of integrity, character, and professionalism and in doing so, lowering their risk of exposure to any potential liability.


----------



## nihil (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you. Guess I wont be pursuing an EMT career then.


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't give up. Who knows how much weight they place on that one report. And they'll likely give you a chance to explain. I didn't mean to discourage you, just to give you some insight about why it is done.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2007)

Something else to keep in mind is that the company must obtain your written permission to perform a credit check.  I do know that a lot of companies obtain permission, but rarely do a full background investigation without a reason.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't believe it would stop you from being certified, espicially at the BLS level. Depending on HOW bad it is, there is some potential that it might impact your employment search. Some places will run credit checks as part of backround checks for any number of reasons.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 25, 2007)

It is my understanding that a credit check can only keep one from being attaining employment, not achieving a certification.  I know that many public departments (Police, Fire, FBI, CIA, etc) require credit checks, as do many positions, but I don't believe that it's the norm for getting a cert or working for a private service.

I hate to stereotype, but a vast majority of the people I worked with in EMS were in significant debt of some sort.  It's the same with most low-paid positions.  It shouldn't keep you from getting a certification or license though.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 25, 2007)

It will not prevent you from obtaining certification or license, some states will not license or certify if there is delinquent account on taxes. 

Some private and municipal EMS and health agencies also perform financial back ground checks. Multiple reasons, as well as checking for stability, and credibility. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 26, 2007)

California is in the process of establishing a standardized background check for criminal activity state wide.  Before, they allowed each county to determine if they did the check or not. Also, if you committed a crime in one county it may not have an affect on another county's license.  

However, your potential employer may do their own background and credit check.  Most employers will post that in their job requirements so you won't be surprised when applying.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 26, 2007)

The only credit issue in our state that can stop you from being certified is being delinquent in the payment of child support.  They can actually yank your cert. but it takes a court order.


----------



## nihil (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone here ever had their credit checked when applying for a job? I very much want to get into EMT but do not want to invest my time and money into training if I wont be able to find a job.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 26, 2007)

My credit was not checked.  At least I don't think so.  It isn't too good I am embarrassed to say.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 26, 2007)

double post


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 26, 2007)

If you really feel your credit is that bad, you might seek the advice of a reputable credit counseling agency.  Being an EMT is not a well paying job. Paramedics make more but that would require another educational investment if your employer does not pay for it.   I'm not writing this to discourage you, but financial problems can distract you either in your studies or your ability to give 100% to the job.  A credit counselor may be able to get you on a solid financial plan that will allow you to pursue your ambitions.

Many companies will have you sign a  consent form which will allow them to check whatever they believe to be necessary.  Right now California's biggest concern is criminal background checks since that is what has lead their recent attempts to reform their legislation. 

This is a sample of AMR's employment application:

http://www.amr.net/careers/fax_application/EmpAppFinal.pdf



> Additional information concerning the Fair Credit Reporting Act, 15 U.S.C. § 1681 et seq., is available at the Federal Trade Commission’s web site (http://www.ftc.gov).
> By signing below, I hereby authorize all entities having information about me, including present and former employers, personal references, criminal justice agencies, departments of motor vehicles, schools, licensing agencies, and credit reporting agencies, to release such information to t AMR or any of its affiliates or carriers, or AMR’s designated agent for making such inquiries. I acknowledge and agree that this Release and Authorization shall remain valid and in effect during the term of my employment.


----------



## futureemt (Dec 26, 2007)

nihil said:


> Thank you. Guess I wont be pursuing an EMT career then.



Its not just EMS, a lot of companies are doing it now!!!


----------



## futureemt (Dec 26, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> The only credit issue in our state that can stop you from being certified is being delinquent in the payment of child support.  They can actually yank your cert. but it takes a court order.



That goes for Jersey too!!!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 27, 2007)

ive never had my credit checked that i know of, but even if i have without me know it, ive neve been turned down for an ems job based on my credit(or any other reason). then again in the private sector in mass, you only need a pulse and a ticket.

i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## bstone (Dec 27, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> It will not prevent you from obtaining certification or license, some states will not license or certify if there is delinquent account on taxes.
> 
> Some private and municipal EMS and health agencies also perform financial back ground checks. Multiple reasons, as well as checking for stability, and credibility.
> 
> R/r 911



In IL, you have to sign an affidavit that you don't owe any child support.


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 27, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> The only credit issue in our state that can stop you from being certified is being delinquent in the payment of child support.  They can actually yank your cert. but it takes a court order.


I think every state has a child support clause. However, I bet if they chose to, they could check your credit prior to hiring you. That is to say, there isn't any law prohibiting it. Of course, I don't live there, but that is my assumption.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 27, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> ive never had my credit checked *that i know of*, but even if *i have without me know it*, ive neve been turned down for an ems job based on my credit(or any other reason). then again in the private sector in mass, you only need a pulse and a ticket.
> 
> i wouldnt worry about it.



I posted the AMR application earlier and it is similiar to almost every employment agreement out there now. Read what you are signing because, yes, you are probably signing for a credit check if the company wishes to include that in the background check.  This is pretty standard across the country. 

A missed payment or two is not going to affect your employment opportunities.  Several credit cards maxed out to several thousands of dollars and/or a student loan with missed payments may put a caution flag on your application.  

Some companies will ask if you want a copy of everything they research but many may not.  It is up to you to see who is "checking" your credit by periodically reviewing your credit with the 3 major reporting agencies.   Everyone should be aware of what is on those reports and should review them at least once a year and before and/or after changing jobs. One should also know what their credit score is since this is the basis for determining your credit worthiness for buying a car or just about anything. If the dealer sees that you are not informed about your own finances it would be very easy to charge you the higher interest rate while BSing you even though the dealer knows you have a great credit score.   I also have a credit package with the 3 reporting agencies that informs me when someone is accessing my credit reports.   

You can also ask to review your personnel file periodically to see what is in there including the background check. 

Know you rights as a potential employee, an employee and as a consumer. 

California right now is a confused EMS system since their Statewide flaws were made public 3 years ago. For the EMT, they allowed the individual counties to certify. You could be certified in several counties. If you committed and were convicted of a crime in one county, it did not necessarily get reported to the state or to any of the other counties. So you could remain certified in the other counties.  This also gave the ambulance services a black eye that unfortunately hired individuals thinking that the county was the ultimate in oversight. Now, the ambulance services are being more proficient in background checks and not relying on the county.  That is, until the state of California and the counties can pull their EMS situation into shape.

Not knowing what nihil's financial situation actually is or even if we did, it is hard to make a blanket statement. Rather, it is best to point nihil in a direction to obtaining information and see how it applies. Again a good credit counselor may also know about employment practices/career changes and can assist with some guidiance in that area.  The credit counselor could even make telephone calls to a couple of ambulance services to see what their background check includes.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 27, 2007)

Asclepius said:


> I think every state has a child support clause. However, I bet if they chose to, they could check your credit prior to hiring you. That is to say, there isn't any law prohibiting it. Of course, I don't live there, but that is my assumption.




There is a difference between a credit check done by a potential employer and an agency refusing to certify you.  You can have a cert and be unemployable.  

In order to check your credit history, an employer has to have your SS#.  I have seen recently on job applications and resumes instead of SS# "Social Security number will be furnished upon hire".  This is being done to avoid identity theft.


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 28, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> In order to check your credit history, an employer has to have your SS#.  I have seen recently on job applications and resumes instead of SS# "Social Security number will be furnished upon hire".  This is being done to avoid identity theft.


I haven't heard this yet, but it sounds like a good idea. I personally have not known anyone who has dealt with identity theft...has anybody here known someone that's been affected? Maybe that's a question for a separate thread?


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 28, 2007)

Asclepius said:


> I haven't heard this yet, but it sounds like a good idea. I personally have not known anyone who has dealt with identity theft...has anybody here known someone that's been affected? Maybe that's a question for a separate thread?



BossyCow is correct in that you NEVER put your SS# on your resume. 
The company will ask for it if you are a hire candidate so that they can run a background and credit check prior to finalizing the job offer.

Identity theft is a nightmare.  That is one of the reasons I went through the explanations earlier about checking your credit reports and putting the necessary safeguards on your credit.  One needs to know if agencies you did not authorize are looking at your information or attempting to open up accounts with your data. 

It's not just us older established credit worthy people that are getting hit. The 20 - 25 y/o are the easiest prey.  They are also the easiest targets for credit card companies to take advantage of.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 28, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> There is a difference between a credit check done by a potential employer and an agency refusing to certify you.  You can have a cert and be unemployable.
> 
> In order to check your credit history, an employer has to have your SS#.  I have seen recently on job applications and resumes instead of SS# "Social Security number will be furnished upon hire".  This is being done to avoid identity theft.


A Social Security number is not required for a credit check.  A drivers license number or even an address will often suffice.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 31, 2007)

MMiz said:


> A Social Security number is not required for a credit check.  A drivers license number or even an address will often suffice.




Then things have changed since I used to run credit checks.  It has been a few years since I've done them.  We used to have to have SS# in order to verify that the information was correct.  Without the attached SS#, the information was very vague and general.  It could show liens and legal judgments of a financial nature but not credit history or worthiness.


----------

